# Mk3 dash into a Mk2 ??? - Help!



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

Before the flaming starts - Yes i used the search function and couldnt find hardly anything on this subject. Nothing concrete. 
Im hoping somebody can give me a link to a DIY for putting a Mk3 Dash into a Mk2 - with pictures please. A list of tools needed. Any and all help is appreciated








Im putting a mk3 dash into my 100% German Spec 83 Golf II. So i would need to know what all needs to be done to do this. 
Thanks all


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

If you have the mk2 body style and goign with a mk3 dash. There is a lot of work to do. I have done 5 or 6 of these swaps. i would suggest making the car ce2 for the interior wiring with teh fuse block. You will have to cut the bulkhead out of the car for starters. Then you will have to drill holes for the heater box. After that you will need to trim the mk3 knee bar. to fit inside the a pillars. Be sure when doing this to use the center plate behind the center console that bolts to the mk3 knee bar. this will give you the height you need from the exhaust tunnel. After this you can start to measre the dash to see where it needs trimmed. DON'T cut the the back of the dash until you absolutely need too. the main part of the trimming is on the back corners and the back part of the sides of the daash. this is just a short explanation but when you are doing it be sure to take off a little at a time so you dont cut to much and have a gap. Be prepared to spend at least 10 hours if you want it perfect. 

Also leave teh a-pillar covers in and trim teh dash around it.


----------



## Justaviper (Jul 24, 2007)

How much would you charge somebody to do it? I really dont wanna mess this up - and i want it to be perfect


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

pm sent


----------

